# Dash Motorsports



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

DASH MOTORSPORTS Are just pumping out new bodys evey month.
Just seen there NEW 69' CHEVELLE It looks good. I hope thay plan to 
make a 69' - 72' Chevy Nova in Black that would be cool.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah ! i just hope he would do 69 dodge charger that will fit on afx chassis. aw and jl did nice job on 69 charger but i am sure dash would do it better.

Wes


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i'll second that.Dash could do a charger for the tjet or afx chassis and i'd buy it.How about it Dan?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Any charger would be sweet, but chargers have been done to death for the T-jets and anything AFX to super G. What'd be sweet is a little re-tooling to the Tyco superbird body to make it into a charger. There's no '69 charger bodystyle for the tyco chassis as of yet; youre stuck with either the 'bird or the '73 and thats it.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'm a huge Charger fan, but it's true that we've been blessed with a lot of them since JL/AW started making slot cars. Converting a RoadRunner based SuperBird to a Charger RT seems like a radical modification. The vague resemblance that Daytonas and SuperBirds have to people who don't really know their winged Mopars belies the fact that they do not share a single body panel on the real car. Even the wings are strikingly different between the winged versions.

The JL/AW 69 and 70 Charger RTs, as well as the original AW Daytona that was not a clone of the Aurora one were all very well done. You'd be splitting some mighty fine hairs to make a big improvement on the JL/AW Charger RTs. If you were to improve something significantly you would take the JL/AW Charger RT and use it as the basis for a to-scale Daytona. Nobody has ever done a Daytona properly. They always shrink it and stub it down to fit the proportions that the modeler thinks a Daytona would be had it been designed with the nose extension to begin with. The real proportions of a Daytona make it a somewhat out of proportion looking car because the nose extension was added to an already prominent nosed vehicle. 

There are a lot of other large muscle cars from that era that I'd to see done in lieu of another Charger, unless a 66/67 Charger or GTX is done in AFX scale. How about AFX versions of the following iconic muscle cars:

69 Mercury Cyclone Spoiler II
70 Mercury Cyclone Spoiler
67 Oldsmobile 442
70 Oldsmobile 442
70 Buick Skylark GSX
69 Ford Fairlane Cobra
69 Ford Torino Talledega
70 Ford Torino GT 429 Cobra Jet
70 AMC Rebel Machine
71 AMC Matador Machine 
69 GTO Judge

... just to name a few.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I would like to see a '70 Monte Carlo. Randy.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

My daughter wants me to do cars from Mario Kart Wii...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> My daughter wants me to do cars from Mario Kart Wii...


That's probably not a bad idea! I think it would be fun. Who doesn't enjoy Mario? But I imagine whomever owns that copyright would come after you quicker than NASCAR or the auto companies.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> 69 Mercury Cyclone Spoiler II
> 70 Mercury Cyclone Spoiler
> 67 Oldsmobile 442
> 70 Oldsmobile 442
> ...


Great start! You could really round out a Grand National Stock Car race with a couple of these. Especially with the Talledega and Cyclone.

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Mid '70s Monte Carlo also to race against the AFX Dodge Magnum, Ford Thunderbird and Mercury Cougar.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I like the '70 Monte Carlo because my dad owned one. That's the first car I drove when I got my driver's liscense. The '71 and '72 have the same bodies as the '70 but the front turn signals are in the bumper as were the other two have them in the grill.

When I was in the Army in Germany I got a letter from my younger brother with a picture of him standing in front of the car with his foot on the bumper giving me a thumps up, and big telephone pole imprint in the front of the car. He hit some ice and slid into the pole. The little smart ass was holding a beer bottle too. Although he hadn't been drinking he knew that would get me ticked because I wanted to buy the car and restore it. Randy.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The '69 Pontiac Grand Prix 428 HO was an awesome looking and performing car that prompted Chevy to come out with the 70 Monte Carlo. Not a NASCAR ride from what I recall, but a significant muscle car of that era.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Any charger would be sweet, but chargers have been done to death for the T-jets and anything AFX to super G. What'd be sweet is a little re-tooling to the Tyco superbird body to make it into a charger. There's no '69 charger bodystyle for the tyco chassis as of yet; youre stuck with either the 'bird or the '73 and thats it.


it would be so sweet if they did 69 charger on tyco chassis. it would be the best looking car!!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

lenny said:


> My daughter wants me to do cars from Mario Kart Wii...


Cool in some ways, NOT COOL in the "Daddy I want dem all" department. Seth wil freak if the Mario stuff is done.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

god forbid anybody sell those bodies from dash on ebay EVEN IF THEY OWN THEM. i wouldnt buy one if they cost a dime


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

dhamby123 said:


> god forbid anybody sell those bodies from dash on ebay EVEN IF THEY OWN THEM. i wouldnt buy one if they cost a dime


Can you explain?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dhamby123 said:


> god forbid anybody sell those bodies from dash on ebay EVEN IF THEY OWN THEM. i wouldnt buy one if they cost a dime


you mean the one's you listed on ebay that you supposedly got as 'prizes', from a batch that was donated to A&H hobbies for race prizes????

I wouldn't want you to have any, you deserve Autoworld stuff. Now cram yourself back into the little ******* hole you crawled out of...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

micyou03 said:


> Can you explain?


I can. 


About 2 years ago this clown started listing bodies on ebay that were donated to A&H Hobbies for prizes. Either this guy won a lot of races or he was selling the donated bodies for A&H. If I remember correctly they were with a low BIN also, which was not making my other dealers happy. When I asked A&H about it, he clammed up in a hurry.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Now I can understand.

I have plenty Dash Motorsports bodies and love the style and quality of all the ones I have. I also like the pace that they come out.

I should have mentioned how pleased I am with Dash products when I asked for the explaination.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have always bought the Dash bodies. Probably too many for my budget (20+ 442s, 20+ Led Sleds, 11 GTOs, etc. etc.) Most were great, some had issues. Dan always offered to make it right and that's why I deal with him. I hope the future bodies are even better and the new Tjet chassis is a smashing sucess. Then I wouldn't have to buy anything AW at all.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dan.... brush the malcontent off. Your rep is safe among 99.9% of us... there will ALWAYS be an unhappy camper in every lot. 

LOVE the Chevelles! 

Can't wait for the BUGS!


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I would just like to hear about the 69 chevelle. Wrong front grille? I thought the Aurora El Camino was a 68? Is there a correction or basically what is the problem?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

hartracerman said:


> I would just like to hear about the 69 chevelle. Wrong front grille? I thought the Aurora El Camino was a 68? Is there a correction or basically what is the problem?


There will be no 'correction'. The bumpers are a little 'square' and one person didn't like them. If there is a 'problem' it's that it wasn't made exactly as one person thought it should have been...

The grille from the Nurora 69 El Camino is different than the Aurora. Is one 'right' and one 'wrong'?

That the bumper of my car is different than someone else's should be no really big deal. I certainly don't see where the major issue is. The people who have bought them love them. Aside from one post here I have received zero complaints.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> Dan.... brush the malcontent off. Your rep is safe among 99.9% of us... there will ALWAYS be an unhappy camper in every lot.
> 
> LOVE the Chevelles!
> 
> Can't wait for the BUGS!


2 weeks, maybe three...


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Calm down buddy..Your blood pressure.In every walk or part of life someone will complain.Everyone has something that bugs them.I complain about some things to.Someone I travel to shows with,I won't say who, sometimes snores,it's better than gas.You're doing a great and you didn't start with millions of dollars.I remember when Picasso couldn't get $10 for a painting.He worked at Earl Shieb and Maaco painting cars.$19.95.Hang in there Bubba. Your banker Tom


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

If you are unhappy with the chevelles, put them on the bay in a few weeks, you should be able to get double what you paid for it. In a perfect world everything is perfect, however you know its not a perfect world. In my opinion the car was sold as a chevelle, not an ss so it should have a grille more like the aurora el camino. it looks pretty close to me. Try to remember 15 yrs ago when all that was avail for these toy cars was resin and lexan. It is a great time to be invoved in this hobby, there are more people making better cars than were avail for years.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

tomhocars said:


> Your banker Tom


Now THAT'S funny.....


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Splat!!!*

Jeez Louise,

Too use comparisons from Aurora t-jets as the basis for your arguement is a slippery slope that can only end in grass stains.

Doesnt take much of a gander at the Aurora line to realize that liberties with styling were taken and there were omissions and comissions through the whole line...as there are with all 'lil cars. 

To partially quote my pal Ed, Daddyo of Sethy, "THEY ARE JUST 'LIL CARS...(the rest is prohibitied by decorum)... but it suffices to say the remainder of that quote is 'bout yer momma. 

Dan just motor on; Crank the tunes, punch the windshield squirt button, mash the gas and never swerve to miss a squirrel. The world is full of them.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Personaly I didn't notice a bumper issue. Like others have stated, you can't please everyone so don't try. Anyway, I can't give anything but thumbsup for all of the DASH bods I have. Maybe I need new glasses.  

Keep them coming! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Crank the tunes, punch the windshield squirt button, mash the gas and never swerve to miss a squirrel. The world is full of them.




ROTFLMAO!!!!! TOO FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

roadrner said:


> Great start! You could really round out a Grand National Stock Car race with a couple of these. Especially with the Talledega and Cyclone.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


I would like to see a 75 Chevy Laguna S-3 in Nascar trim. As well as an 82 Tbird. I second the vote for the 73-77 Monte Carlo as well. Does anyone make adapters, other than hot glue, for bodies to fit LL, Tyco, and AFX? I always thought if you can make an aftermarket body, you should be able to mount it to any brand chassis. 

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars

Rich 43


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Some cool old school T-buckets, midgets and old F-1's would be cool for the slimline chassis when it comes out.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Just have a ? 454 & 427 resin guys on ebay brothers?*

Thay got a lot of cool resin bodys, have'nt bought one, just a little if'y
on drilling the hole's and messing up a $14.oo body, maybe if I slid in $2.oo
cash that thay may drill them for me? and are they friend's, brother's 
or the same guy?


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*Tmead And Gmead*

They are brothers, Check out the board on them at www.psychoslots.com They have many photos of their creations.


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*to sine up with Psychoslots.com???*

My reply (Can I Play With Madness) by Iron Maiden is how I felt when I sined
up last time? and you can see it on (You Tube) You can make your own 
joke, about this. Alway a Mystery by DIO - just like you and me. 
( Slot Car Guys Just Want To Have Fun ) LOL


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

their ebay's names are tmead and gmead. they make AWSOME custom cars. 
They sell both kits and completed cars... if you're worried about messing up a kit, spend the extra 10-15 bucks for the completed version.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> Thay got a lot of cool resin bodys, have'nt bought one, just a little if'y
> on drilling the hole's and messing up a $14.oo body, maybe if I slid in $2.oo
> cash that thay may drill them for me? and are they friend's, brother's
> or the same guy?


No worries! Posts are no big deal. 

Providing the post face is flush, toss in yer chassis and use a fine tipped sharpie to mark the post. Not all posts line up zactly centered to the chassis, so dont just drill them dead center until ya actually check the fit.

Use a sharp implement of some sort to poke a lil start/pilot spot. Safest way is to use a pin vise (hand drill), power tools are a fast and flashy way to screw it up, until ya get comfortable with drilling posts.

Use a sharp bit that is a hair undersize of the screw of choice...duh....LOL!. Myself, I have a dedicated bits that only see plastic use. Go slow at first and establish a good start. Be mindful of keeping plumb. Even though I've done a gajillion posts I still use a chunk of tape wrapped around the bit to control depth. Very important when ya use a power drill...snicker... you'll zook right through the hood/trunk 

What ever the screw length is, is the depth I drill. The added thickness of the chassis and guide pin is yer depth clearance. If ya dont have bottom clearance there's a good chance you'll strip or crack the post when ya snug up the screw.

So now ya got a hole. I like the self tapping screws for resin. Take extra time to start your screw straight! It should wind in with minimal grunt. If it feels too tight then IT IS! STOP! ....and relieve the hole a little. Dremel makes a nifty little fluted burr that works excellent for relieiving post holes. The part number eludes me but you'll know it when ya see it...be sure to use it at low speed so ya dont egg yer screw hole.

Really Tjetdragracer, it's way easier to do than it is to explain. Even if ya do fubar it yer boo boo can be readily repaired with epoxy so ya can screw it up again!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just heat the tip of a small screw driver and slide on in a bit to make the hole, then I use a screw to finish the job


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Mead Brothers resin bodies - pictures!*

Here are two links with hundreds of pictures of the Mead Brothers custom HO-scale bodies:

http://frhoracing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=1021

http://frhoracing.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=56


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:Love the Chevelle bodies,bought some from Tom and cant wait to get time to "DRAGjet" some of them.Keep up the great work Dan!!!
DRAGjet


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*65' Malibu Wagon by GM454 My plan's for it.*

My plan's for the 65' Malibu Wagon 
(1) Fill in the back side rear windows with thin sheet plastic. 
To give it the panel truck look.
(2) Cut off the hood on a Dash's Camaro for the big-block hood scoop
and mold it on to the 65' Wagon's hood.
(3) Paint it Red like in the ad for it. 
(4) Put on some RRR Steel's in Chrome -- on a (NOS) Aurora t-jet chassis
with a few toy's under the hood. Maybe a mean green arm with super II 
magnets. And you have one Bad 65' Chevy panel wagon. 
Yea I know a little more about the hobby then I let on. I just have to 
mess with a few people from time to time. (Just all in fun) Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Cool,I made that car to fit the 4-gear chassis 2 years back,Galinko still races one I believe,I'll have to ask him tomorrow.If I got one of there cars like in the pic,I would let the air out of the air shocks first.lol
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Teardrop scoop,chop off the rear of the wagon roof,and make it Newbombs el Camino!
DRAGjet


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Dragula said:


> Teardrop scoop,chop off the rear of the wagon roof,and make it Newbombs el Camino!
> DRAGjet


Hollywood Kights 1980 Movie Hay what about the Pie Wagon


----------

